# probetas



## flakabanana

Muchos Saludos y gracias en antemano por toda tu ayuda.  Dice el diccionario que probetas son test tubes, pero como aqui habla de pruebas que realizaron, no se si eso sea el termino mas adecuado.  Yo pensaba algo como, Test Data, or REsults, or Hypothesis..... This is the phrase.  

Probetas para Prueba de Desprendimiento

Thank you again.


----------



## Marxelo

En wikipedia las llaman 



> *graduated cylinder* (also called measuring cylinder or graduated glass)


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graduated_cylinder


----------



## flakabanana

Marxelo Saludos y muchas gracias por tu respuesta.  Crees que puedo usar graduated cylinder en este caso?  :    1.- Probetas para Prueba de Desprendimiento (D), Microdureza y Metalografía (M). Probetas P1a y P1b hasta P9a y P9b. Total de Probetas
 
2.- Probetas para Prueba de Tensión a Esfuerzo Cortante T1a y T1b hasta T9a y T9b. Total de probetas 18
 
Las probetas de soldadura fueron realizadas con el siguiente equipo:
 


Resistance       Automotive Portable Gun ARO
Control panel (Tiempo, Corriente) MEDAR
Presión de soldadura válvulas de control      (presión)
Electrodos Clase 2 Cu-Cr
Ya traduje lo demas, solo deje probetas de soldadura.  Crees que le deberia poner graduated cylinder for welding?  It sounds strange to me.  What do you think?  Thanks


----------



## Hosmini

Hola,
Una probeta es una muestra de un material que se quiere analizar, por ejemplo mediante un ensayo de tracción.
En inglés se les llama "samples"
Saludos.


----------



## flakabanana

Muchas gracias.


----------



## saramar

Hola, 
en ese caso, en un ensayo de tracción yo traduciría probeta como "test piece". Puedes mirar en el glosario metalurgico de UNESID (Union de empresas siderurgicas españolas): http://www.unesid.org/newweb/html/main.asp?id_pagina=143

O en la pagina de la Comision europea IATE (antiguo Eurodicautom): http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryLoad.do?method=load

Un saludo
Sara


----------



## Marxelo

flakabanana said:


> Marxelo Saludos y muchas gracias por tu respuesta.  Crees que puedo usar graduated cylinder en este caso?  :    1.- Probetas para Prueba de Desprendimiento (D), Microdureza y Metalografía (M). Probetas P1a y P1b hasta P9a y P9b. Total de Probetas
> 
> 2.- Probetas para Prueba de Tensión a Esfuerzo Cortante T1a y T1b hasta T9a y T9b. Total de probetas 18
> 
> Las probetas de soldadura fueron realizadas con el siguiente equipo:
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance       Automotive Portable Gun ARO
> Control panel (Tiempo, Corriente) MEDAR
> Presión de soldadura válvulas de control      (presión)
> Electrodos Clase 2 Cu-Cr
> Ya traduje lo demas, solo deje probetas de soldadura.  Crees que le deberia poner graduated cylinder for welding?  It sounds strange to me.  What do you think?  Thanks




No, evidentemente es otra cosa.


----------



## flakabanana

Sara muchas gracias.  Estas paginas me van a ayudar mucho.  

Saludos.


----------



## Pegasus Shaggy

Buenas tardes amigos. 

¿Y si se tratase del término "probetas de concreto"?, como en la oración "El ingeniero Torres ensayó 350 probetas de concreto, 55 de ellas correspondientes a las pruebas triaxiales". ¿Cómo podría traducir probeta de concreto al inglés?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ciprianus

Concrete samples/cylinders.
¿Dicen concreto y no hormigón en Venezuela"


----------



## Pegasus Shaggy

Ciprianus said:


> Concrete samples/cylinders.
> ¿Dicen concreto y no hormigón en Venezuela"


¡Muchas gracias!  Sí, de hecho aquí se dice hormigón. Lo que ocurre es que se trata de un libro y a veces el autor cambia el término para no repetir tanto el nombre del material.


----------



## Ciprianus

También concrete specimens.
A todos se le puede agregar la palabra test, por ejemplo, concrete test specimens.


----------

